# Jacksonville, FL



## mlopez (Jul 22, 2011)

Anyone have any info on this trial? I have a few friends running. 

Thanks!


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

Congratulations to Dr.David Aul/O, Wayne Curtis/H, & Magic Trick's "Dominick" for WINNING the Jacksonville RC Derby!!!!  giving him 19pts. Also Congrats to this team for capturing the 2nd place ribbon with Magic Trick's Jaylee "JJ" who now has 17pts. Awesome WORK!!!!;-)


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Any other placements?


----------



## mjcrow (Oct 19, 2007)

any word on callbacks from open water blind


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

Huge congrats to my pal Augie Farnsworth and his wonderful dog "Smoke" who ran his very first derby and placed fourth.

*Smoke is just a year old! *

Augie and Smoke make a great team...Go team Smoke!

KF


----------



## twmoore (Sep 15, 2009)

Q Results:

1st. Bella O/H Wayne Moore
2nd Keyta O/Marsha McGee H/Wayne Curtis
3rd Henry O/Pat Nell H/Wayne Curtis
4th Jazz O/H Wayne Moore
RJ. Thief O/Richard Mann H/Davis Arthur

Jams
Ivy O/H Ann Steer
Sharlie O/H Ron Rubrecht

Congratulations to Ron Rubrecht on finishing his first Qualifier with Sharlie.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

A huge congratulations to all of you who placed in the Qual!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

just heard the amateur finished

1. Barb Younglove ( I think with Reuben) Jaybars American Idol

2. Lanse w/Nora

3. Bruce Hall

4. Bruce Hall

RJ : not sure

Jam : not sure

transmission was garbled, sorry I dont know the exact dogs


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Barb, on your Amateur WIN with Reuben! That qualifies Reuben for the 2012 National Amateur! 

All Reuben/Dora and Reuben/Annie pups send their love!

rita


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats to Barb and Reuben!!

Andy


----------



## Shields (Jun 2, 2010)

Congrats to The Wayne in the Qual!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

What Andy said!


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Unofficial Open Results

1st Candy Handler Lynn Troy
2nd Edge Handler Steve Yozamp
3rd Birdie Handler Yvonne Hays
4th Pete Handler Steve Yozamp
RJ Mosses Handler Steve Yozamp


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

A huge WAYTOGO to Lynn, Mrs. Yvonne and Steve!


----------



## wayne anderson (Oct 16, 2007)

Good show from the "Minnesota Connection!" See you in a week plus.


----------



## gerrimitchell (Aug 10, 2005)

Congratulations to Lynn Troy!!! Awesome job winning the open. woo hoo, Lynn.


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

Congrats to Barb and Reuben! Way to go on the win and qualifying for the National Amateur!


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Way to go Outback Retriever crew! Looks like the National crew of dogs is running good coming up to the big show!


----------



## twmoore (Sep 15, 2009)

Shields said:


> Congrats to The Wayne in the Qual!


THE Wayne thanks you for your hard work at this trial!

Congratulations to "A" Wayne (Curtis) as well!


----------



## rmarkel (Jul 19, 2005)

Congratulations Barb and Reuben!


----------



## jmcdowall (Mar 6, 2009)

Congratulations Lynn Troy on your OPEN win. Way to go!


----------

